# UML-Diagramm



## smu82 (1. Feb 2011)

Hallo allerseits.

Habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Übungsaufgabe und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann. Bin totaler Java-Anfänger. Die Aufgabe ist folgende:

Modellieren Sie das folgende Fußball-WM-Szenario mit einem UML-Klassendiagramm:

1.,Jeder Spieler bei der Fußball-WM hat einen Namen und eine Rückennummer und spielt für
genau eine Mannschaft.
2.Ein Fußballteam hat einen Namen und besteht aus mehreren Spielern, aber mindestens aus
11 Spielern.
3. Bei einem Fußballspiel spielen zwei Teams gegeneinander. Am Ende des Fußballspiels steht
fest, wie viele Tore jede Mannschaft erzielt hat. Die Anzahl der Tore, die eine Mannschaft in
einem Spiel erzielt hat, werden zur Gesamtzahl aller erzielten Tore dieser Mannschaft
hinzugezählt. Analog werden alle Gegentore des Spiels zur Gesamtzahl der Gegentore einer
Mannschaft hinzugezählt. Hat eine Mannschaft gewonnen, so bekommt sie zwei Punkte,
spielte sie unentschieden, so bekommt sie einen Punkt, hat sie verloren, so bekommt sie
keinen Punkt.
4.Eine Gruppe in der Vorrunde der WM besteht aus vier Mannschaften. Jede Mannschaft
gehört genau einer Gruppe an. Die zwei besten Mannschaften einer Gruppe kommen ins
Achtelfinale. Jede Mannschaft einer Gruppe spielt gegen jede andere Mannschaft der
Gruppe. Nach jedem neuen Spiel werden die Tore und Punkte der Mannschaften aktualisiert.[/I]

Achten Sie darauf Ihre Datentypen zu kapseln. Halten Sie die Zahl der get- und set-Methoden klein.

Mit 1 und 2 komme ich ja noch klar, weiß aber nicht wie ich Teil 3 und 4 im UML-Diagramm umsetzen kann. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## chalkbag (1. Feb 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,


wir machen leider keine Hausaufgaben, zeig uns was du hast, wo du dir unsicher bist (und wieso, also Gedankengang) und wo im Moment die genaue Frage besteht.

Allein die Aufgabenstellung posten führt maximal im Unterforum "Hausaufgaben" zum Erfolg.
Auch bin ich mir sicher, mit 10-15 Minuten Arbeit solltest du vorankommen, ansonsten melde dich ruhig nochmal mit einer konkreten Fragestellung oder deiner "Lösung". Wir schauen gerne drüber.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## smu82 (1. Feb 2011)

Ok.Sorry.
Also zu 1 und 2: 
Klasse Spieler: Name:String,Rükennummer:Int
Klasse Mannschaft: Komposition aus mind.11 Spielern---->(spielen)Klasse Fußballspiel(brauch ich da get- und set-methoden?)
Klasse Gruppe:Komposition aus 4 Mannschaften
So ähnlich sieht´s bis jetzt aus. Weiß aber nicht, wie ich die Punkte- und Toreaktualisierung da mit einbinden kann(get- und set...?).
Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie ich in UML sagen kann, dass die 2 besten Mannschaften ins Achtelfinale kommen.
Hoffe das passt so


----------



## c_sidi90 (1. Feb 2011)

mit grafischer oberfläche oder consolenanwendung?


----------



## chalkbag (1. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich komm so an den "Geschmack" von deinem Lehrer.

Ich würde das in etwa wie folgt angehen, (setter/Getter und Hilfsmethoden lasse ich erstmal weg, also nicht vollständig und nur eine "Andeutung")...

(- entspricht Attribut, + methode, also nicht uml konform bei mir)

::Spieler::
- Name
- RNummer
+ Spieler(Name,RNummer)
+ setNummer(int)

::Mannschaft::
- Liste<Spieler>
- Name
- Tore
- Gruppe
+ bool MannschaftHatGenugSpieler()
+ gewonnen()
+ verloren()
+ unentschieden()
+ addTore(int Tore)

::Spiel::
- Team[2]
- Tore[1,2]
- Spiel(team 1, team 2)
- getErgebniss()
- addTor(team)

::Gruppe ::
- Mannschaft[4]
- Spiel[6]
- Gruppe(Team 1, team2, team3, team4)
- bool spielHinzufügen(spiel)
- Spiel[2] getBest2Teams()


ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas, man entschuldige die schlechte Ausdrucksform, ist schon spät.


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Feb 2011)

smu82 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Übungsaufgabe und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann. Bin totaler Java-Anfänger. Die Aufgabe ist folgende:
> 
> Modellieren Sie das folgende Fußball-WM-Szenario mit einem UML-Klassendiagramm:



Ach und wo ist denn der andereThread hingekommen in dem ich dir das mit Team und Vorrunde schon erklärt habe???


----------



## chalkbag (2. Feb 2011)

Dieser war der Erste, deiner war der Zweite und sollte noch unter Hausaufgaben stehen.


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Feb 2011)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Dieser war der Erste, deiner war der Zweite und sollte noch unter Hausaufgaben stehen.



Da gehört der auch hin - am Besten zusammenkopiert mit dem Anderen.

Meiner??  Meiner ist es nicht, aber stimmt - war der Zweite ...

Na ja., aber innert zwei Stunden zum selben Thema einen neuen Thread eröffnen ....
Hier ist er


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

